

Transparent touchscreen vending machine - nicwest
http://www.designboom.com/weblog/cat/16/view/18188/transparent-touchscreen-vending-machine.html

======
gus_massa
via [http://technabob.com/blog/2011/12/15/vending-machine-
transpa...](http://technabob.com/blog/2011/12/15/vending-machine-transparent-
touchscreen/)

via <http://www.diginfo.tv/2011/12/15/11-0251-r-en.php>

Try to submit the original source.

